# 1, Female, Levittown Pennsylvania-ADOPTED



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Pennsylvania
City/Town: Levittown
Zip Code: 19057
Number of rats: one
Gender: Female
Age(s): approximately 3-5 months
Name(s): Ruby
Colours: Amber (Pink Eyes, Light Tan and White body)
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Not getting along with my other rat (lots of fighting.) Not well socialized towards Humans, and I don't have the time to spend with her working on her socialization. I would like it if she had an owner that did.
Temperament: Very shy and timid
Medical problems: none, other than a few scratches from fighting with my other rat
Will the group be split: n/a
Transport available: Sure, I will transport her in my carrier to her new home.
Other: Likes to use an exercise wheel, and sleep in a hammock or roll-a-nest. She is not a jumper (probably due to having poor eyesight as a pink eyed rat.) 
URL of Pictures: http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n126/tialloydragon/Ruby/
URL of Videos: none at this time
Preferred donation: none requested

Any questions, comments, concerns, requests for more pictures or for a video, PM me or email at [email protected].

I don't have a specific time frame, but would like to get her a new home some time soon (or else I probably wouldn't be posting this.)


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: 1, Female, Levittown Pennsylvania*

i am interested, i live in maryland. around the dc area.

i am willing to meet to pick her up.


ive owned 2 rats. one had cancer(and there was nothing the vet could do, but she still got check ups to make sure she was okay to just live it out...)passed away about 6 months ago...


my hairless i had for 2 years, adopted her when she was at least a year old...vet visits, everything, very happy rat. passed away sunday from old age... ;/

i didnt plan on trying to get a rat so soon after her passing but if you have her, i am interested. seems like my type ;]


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 1, Female, Levittown Pennsylvania*

sounds good..........PM me with your contact information, so we can make arrangements to possibly meet half way, or something to that nature.


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 1, Female, Levittown Pennsylvania*

Ruby's been adopted out.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 1, Female, Levittown Pennsylvania*

you should change the title of your post saying that she's been adopted.


----------

